# Extremis 6.4



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

First off let me say that this is my first try at a 3way upfront, sub in the rear, so level matching and xover points may not be right.

These midbasses have an enourmous amount of output, 50-300hz, right now i have them at 63hz 24db, and 180hz 12db, they sound amazing. as of now i have [email protected] per driver, and with the amount of output i have, any xover point below 63hz, 24db i get too much door resonance, so i may need to go back and add a few more layers both inside and outside of the doors. Needless to say they impressed me more than i ever could have known.

I find that anything lower than 63hz 24db and i also feel that there is a bit of overexcursion and i may be asking too much of it, or the midbass sub intergration is slightly canceling eachother.  12db at 180hz up top blends very very well with my midrange (DIYMA 2"Dome) at 280 12db, this gives very full sound to voices, with the help of the midbass down low, as well as makes IMO the stage slightly wider, and more spacious.

I listen to alot of metal, and ambient chill, and as far as my ears can tell, they play them flawlessly. I sometimes feel a little anxiety because i might be overplaying them slightly, with anything extreemly strong around 50-60hz, but they easily can handle it, and sound very very good.

There are a few resonant peaks here and there that buzz my doors quite alot, but other than that, they are amazing drivers.


----------



## erickoh (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, how many layers of dampening and other stuff did you use on your doors?

I used a similar XBL 6.5" (mpyre 65x) in my toyota doors, but the rattling was very bad (i had 3 layers of dampening) when the bass hits that I had to take them out. The rattling was from the window oane as well as the auto-window mechanism inside


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Its not the metal that i beleived it to be, but more the plastic panels surrounding it, as well as the area just around my shoulder on the door panel (most likely the clips arn't securing it as tight as needed). The 3 screws around the arm rest are definently secured, i just bleieve it to be plastic to metal, or the actual panel resonanting heavily.

Also a few resonant problems around the dash opening for my w200, relatively high pitched squeeking type noise, fairly localizable and definently in my HU dash opening area. Will need to push and pull on some parts to see if i can't figure it out closer.


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

The squeeking is from inside the dash right under the door. Check on scionlife.com, some guys over there found a way to get rid of this.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

How would you compare these to something like the MW160 as a pure midbass playing no higher than say, 250Hz? How about using it as a midbass/midrange going up to 1KHz?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

03blueSI said:


> The squeeking is from inside the dash right under the door. Check on scionlife.com, some guys over there found a way to get rid of this.


Will do, preciate it.


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

i compared the extremis to the AA Poly 6.5" and the AA was better IMHO.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Thats cool, won't be updating anytime soon, extremis does everything i need it too, thanks for the info though. If i do upgrade anytime soon it will be to larger drivers.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

cotdt said:


> i compared the extremis to the AA Poly 6.5" and the AA was better IMHO.


I was wondering how the Extremis compared to the AA.

Ryan


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah, I am looking at either the Extremis 6.4 or the AA Poly 6.5 myself as well.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Having recently received a chance to listen to the AA Poly's extensively, I have to say that the Extremis was much better to listen to. Raw output below 200hz was about the same, but frequency response/transient response was much better over a wider bandwidth. With a little EQ work, most of the frequency response anomalies could be corrected, but the top end of the Extremis (which isn't great above 2khz in it's own right) was still noticeably better than the Poly's. IMHO, they are both great drivers for a dedicated midbass, but if having to choose between the two in a 2 way setup, I would pick the Extremis.

This is with about 100+ hours of listening to the Extremis and around ~30 hours listening to the Poly's; take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

I think the Extremis would benefit from a phase plug though.


----------

